# there is a new man in town . I like this Ally McBeal songs .



## MartialArtAcademy (Aug 2, 2010)

hi everybody,

i am from Antalya Turkey. I like all martial arts and 

i am learning wing chun first level.


----------



## girlbug2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. :asian:


----------



## Athelus (Aug 2, 2010)

Welocme to MT hope you enjoy your time here


----------



## dosk3n (Aug 2, 2010)

Hi and welcome along to MT.

I also study Wing Chun so will hopfully see you in that section more often.


----------



## MartialArtAcademy (Aug 2, 2010)

thx friends . 

dosk3n wing chun amazing. all movement useful and effective . 

i worked karate and i have black-brown belt but wing chun is diffirent other systems. 

wing chun & kali eskrima & jiu jitsu = is my favorite  best mix martial art system


----------



## seasoned (Aug 2, 2010)

Greeting and welcome.


----------



## stickarts (Aug 2, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## MBuzzy (Aug 2, 2010)

Welcome to MT!  Happy posting!


----------



## MartialArtAcademy (Aug 2, 2010)

Thx Friends


----------



## Yondanchris (Aug 3, 2010)

Welcome to MT


----------



## bluekey88 (Aug 3, 2010)

Welcome!


----------

